# What are the top paint brushes on the market for general latex paints



## JRSL Interiors (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi I am from England and would like to hear feedback on the very best paint brushes available in the US for latex paints. I have heard good things about the Picasso proform and Wooster FTP. Are there any others that I should be aware of! Thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Purdy xl


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

Purdy


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

JRSL Interiors said:


> Hi I am from England and would like to hear feedback on the very best paint brushes available in the US for latex paints. I have heard good things about the Picasso proform and Wooster FTP. Are there any others that I should be aware of! Thanks in advance ;-)


I can give you advice on 3" Wooster latex cause I've been using them for 30 yrs, before that I used a duron silver squirrel for a few yrs. I have tried others but none compare. As far as oil we use 3" purdy adjutant but we don't really use oil to much anymore


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I like Wooster mostly, but Proform Picassos are good as well. They do not last as long as Woosters, but that's not really an issue. There is a thread of epic proportions on brushes somewhere on Painttalk....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wooster, Corona, and Purdy. In that order.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> I can give you advice on 3" *Wooster* latex cause I've been using them for 30 yrs, before that I used a duron silver squirrel for a few yrs. I have tried others but none compare. As far as oil we use 3" purdy adjutant but we don't really use oil to much anymore





kdpaint said:


> I like *Wooster* mostly, but Proform Picassos are good as well. They do not last as long as Woosters, but that's not really an issue. There is a thread of epic proportions on brushes somewhere on Painttalk....





ProWallGuy said:


> *Wooster*, Corona, and Purdy. In that order.


Nuff said


----------



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

I gotta give another vote for the Picasso's. I was a purdy man for years but when I found the Picasso it was all over for me. Those things cut like a laser man. I can use just about any brush and cut a cleaner line than most people I've seen with tape and spray but with the Picasso I can do it a lot faster. I use both the 2" and the 2.5" a lot...not too fond of the 1.5" though. Granted I still use purdy if I need a narrow 1" brush because they have the dale series which is great for tighter areas.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know if you have them in the states but I use "traditional" 3" brunch for regular painting and purdys for more high profile spots


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If you got some time, you may want to peruse this thread 
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/my-brush-better-than-yours-24/


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Some time indeed.....


----------



## JRSL Interiors (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot chaps! I got the purdy xl - it is really good. Here in uk we don't stock Wooster/Picasso/corona so I basically wondered if they are 'much better' than the Purdys! Thanks fr your posts - Il check out the thread my brush is better than yours....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Purdy would be my last choice on most brushes as well. They do have a couple of good ones, but wooster and pro form beat most they make.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the 3" and 2 1/2" Purdy xl"s.Wooster is what I learned to work with and the Pro form is a damn good brush.


----------



## JRSL Interiors (Feb 15, 2013)

Keep hearing proform loose bristles. Anyone had a problem with that?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Purdy. I'm sure those other brushes work well when they are new but how are they after a dozen washes?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Nuff said


I have never cared for Wooster brushes. I do think their covers are superior though.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

JRSL Interiors said:


> Keep hearing proform loose bristles. Anyone had a problem with that?


Never. I've bought about 10-12 Picassos, different sizes, different lots. No shedding. I've heard of it happening, but I think it was confined to one lot that shipped out about a year ago.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> Never. I've bought about 10-12 Picassos, different sizes, different lots. No shedding. I've heard of it happening, but I think it was confined to one lot that shipped out about a year ago.



Same here we switched to them and have not had an issue, they did have one bad batch get out, I love the Picassos, I use the 3" and 2 1/2" all the time on interiors, exteriors I still like the Purdy a little more on the body, Picassos on the rim. But then again when we found the Picassos they were new and didn't want to try them on our last 2 exterior bodies. i will give them a go this coming season.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

The 3" Picassos hold as much paint as a 4" brush. Kinda crazy, but they are still precise. I do think the bristles wear a little faster than some other brands, but brushes were not meant to last like a hammer....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I used to take my brushes home at night and wash them in the sink with soap and hot water till they were spotless. Now I spend that time working on something that will make money, and just add a few brushes to sundries cost.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Now I spend that time working on something that will make money.


Like what?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Advertising, estimating, invoicing..


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Corona & Purdy:thumbup:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

It's funny how many fans of wooster brushes, I've used many woosters over the years but they always seemed like a step down from purdy brushes.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Eh, its like BM and SW, these companies have some good stuff and not so good stuff. That said, I only liked a few Purdy's in my life, a 3" Oregon, and a pro extra. The rest I did not like. 4" Swan? Junk. XL? Total junk, and it's their top seller.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Woosters wooe me!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Im surprised at the criticism of Purdy by a few of you. They keep their shape and last a long time. Certainly gets my vote along with ABC - Monarch brushes sold down here in Australia.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I just moved up from a 3 to 3.5 Purdy Pro-Extra with the blue bristles. Man it cuts sharp and hold 15% more paint. I want to try the corona chinex series, cuz I love the Purdy chinex.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Ive had some picassos loose clumps of bristles recently. Wonderful other than that.

My favorite brush is the Purdy Glide. All around champ.


----------



## jimmy_123 (Apr 22, 2010)

Proform contractor lovely brushes for wb woodwork


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

jimmy_123 said:


> Proform contractor lovely brushes for wb woodwork


They are decent brushes, very inexpensive here in the states, about 8-10$ for a 3". Stiff is the way to go, the regular contractor line is very soft, they are good for textured walls.


----------



## jimmy_123 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where still doing the whole oil to water transition over here at the moment ( although hybrids are becoming really popular) and brushes are limited but i rate the proforms to be some of the best like i said especially for woodwork,

wooster silver tips are quite cheap but are a little floppy best in thin paints

Purdy monarch elites are still a reliable workbrush that can take any abuse and not need to much high maintanence washing. ( conditioners, krud kutter etc)


----------



## Flashman (Mar 25, 2013)

JRSL, get a 3" oval angled Picasso from Decorating Direct for outstanding cutting in lines with emu.


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

I just bought a couple of boxes of the LINDBECK commercial brushes less than 10 bucks a pop only thing that sucks is not a wood handle. Great brush especially when guys use them for oil and just wrap them in plastic


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Purdy Pro Glide extra for day to day acrylic work - never had a brush that holds it's shape so well and as long as that brush. Corona Oxlite for oil based enamels.
Corona Sabre for the hybrids.


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

JRSL Interiors said:


> Hi I am from England and would like to hear feedback on the very best paint brushes available in the US for latex paints. I have heard good things about the Picasso proform and Wooster FTP. Are there any others that I should be aware of! Thanks in advance ;-)


Wooster UK makes brushes not available in the USA which I would like to try. I would also like to try the Nour microfiber roller covers.

http://goo.gl/wZbkW- brush
http://goo.gl/Xmcol - brush
http://goo.gl/9x60Y - roller cover

I used to use Purdy, but now use Proform Picasso and Corona Champagne.


----------

